# svg direkt in Html einbetten



## ernii (26. September 2005)

Hallo

wenn man eine svg-Grafik in Html einbindet benutzt man ja normalerweise das 
	
	
	



```
<object data="file">
```
  Tag oder das 
	
	
	



```
<embed src="file">
```
  Tag.
Mich würde interessieren, ob es auch möglich ist irgendwie das svg Document direkt einzubinden. Also soetwas wie:

```
<object ...>
<svg ...>
<..../>
</svg>
</object
```

Ist das hoffnungslos oder gibt es da einen Trick?


----------



## Gumbo (26. September 2005)

Meines Wissens ist es nur möglich SVG-Dokumente über eine externe Ressource in ein HTML-Dokument einzubetten.
Um dein object-svg-Gedanke aufzubröseln, steht der Inhalt der object-Elementdeklaration für die alternativ anzuzeigende Inhalte.


----------



## hpvw (26. September 2005)

Angeblich ist "Inline SVG" möglich ... in der Theorie.
Bis die Browser die Syntax unterstützen wird es vermutlich noch dauern.
So interpretiere ich zumindest die Informationen von svgfaq.com.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Inspector (27. September 2005)

Hi,

im Prinzip ja (frei nach Radio Eriwan), aber...

Also, zunächst mal, in html ist das nicht möglich, anderes als html mit einzubinden. In xhtml ist das theoretisch durchaus möglich. Das geht dann mit diesen sog. Namespaces. Der IE schafft das mit dem Adobe-Plugin, allerdings nur, wenn da eine ziemlich krude Microsoftsche Spezialkonstruktion am Anfang der Datei steht. Ich habe da irgendwo Info darüber, kann die aber frühestens bis Morgen finden. Und auch dann ist svg etwas, naja, sagen wir mal, eingeschränkt.

Für Mozilla gibt es derzeit Entwicklervresionen, wo das Einbetten von svg direkt ins xhtml geht. Aber noch ist das nicht im Mainstream mit drin.

Ich selbst warte auch drauf, daß das endlich Mainstream wird, um einige Seiten relaunchen zu können


----------

